# Skewers



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm building up a Moots Compact SL and need to know if anyone has opinions about skewers that work well with the Moots dropout.

I've used USE SpinStix on other bikes but wonder how well they would work.

Also considering the DT Titanium Skewer RWS but they are somewhat expensive.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

My American Classsic skewers work well.
The curved shape allows them to be tightened over the drop out and between the seat and chain stay junction.


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

There are no skewers out there that work as well as a Dura-Ace or Record skewer. Their internal cam mechanism just works better than anything else, period. Not the choice for ultra-weight weenies though.


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

Control Tech Ti race Skewers, 46g for the SET, bolt on nice and tight, minimalist, low drag, won;t loosen up, cost around $40, can't go wrong.


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

I have to agree, the Dura Ace skewers work great for the Moots and their dropouts. That being said I have a set of the DT Swiss RWS ti skewers you mention and they work just fine as well.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Dick Rhee said:


> ..........That being said I have a set of the DT Swiss RWS ti skewers you mention and they work just fine as well.


Great - especially since I just received mine.

Now I just have to put my bike together. Fun project!


----------

